# 2 Cam questions



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy holidays,

Does anyone know what the stock cam would be for a 1974 Ventura GTO - 350 4b 200hp motor? I would guess its an 066, but would like to confirm.

Also, if anyone knows what stock cam was in a 1977 T/A, base 180hp motor. Thanks.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you thinking of swapping one for the other or what? Both are very mild, or in very low compression motors for that low of HP. I would look for a larger cam myself, just to make it worth the price of gaskets to do the swap..


----------



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, I was wondering if its worth the trouble to swap as I don't like high revving engines with no torque on the bottom - where i do almost all my driving, Want to see what the factory specs are before deciding. Thanks.


----------

